# Divine genetics Bulletproof Kush



## greenjoe (Nov 12, 2014)

well after 2 !/2 years of losing my bulletproof kush....i am 1 very happy grower....i got it back.....secured 16 clones ...and this is the bulletproof i had bought in 2012...gave it to my "friend" took this long to get it back**....he kept giving me other clones back...they were good..but they were not bulletrproof.......6 in this pic....only thing is they got the mites....getting sprayed today and 2 more times in the next 10 days 

View attachment DSC08725.jpg


View attachment DSC08726.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 12, 2014)

wow 2.5 years for mite infested clones....  what a "friend"...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2014)

Joe, I cleaned up your language in your post where the ** are. Please follow the no swearing rules we have here at MP,

PS, i hate the borg too, sorry you are going through that. I am too. It sucks.


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 13, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> wow 2.5 years for mite infested clones....  what a "friend"...


Hence the "" friend " in quotations.....but a little ammamax  (i could have spelled that wrong)....and it will be good....on a side note i did have a mite problem a while back....it was right at the end of harvest...so once i chopped them i put my room to like 37-39c for a few of hours...mites were gone.. ...just saying it worked for me...and it was not a huge infestation ..

anyhoots this bulletproof kush is really good...i mean really

next up ...
Divine Genetics...
 Hells Angels OG
The white X romulan 

View attachment DSC06440.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 13, 2014)

that pic is the bulletproof i grew in may 2012....that bud was broken off and that plant was chopped about 10 days later....
sooo glad i got her back....


----------



## Lesso (Nov 13, 2014)

Thats super frosty!


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 13, 2014)

and 1 more pic i found 

View attachment DSC06175.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 13, 2014)

looks like a PITA to trim....


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 13, 2014)

dont bug me none as i make oil and hash from the trim....and if you smoked it you would't care how much trimming you have to do:fly:


----------



## The Poet (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey Joe,


     Is 'Bulletproof Kush' available somewhere? 
That! is one of the strains I want for my  'Desert Island 3'...!

                          Thank you...

                                    The Poet...


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 13, 2014)

hey poet....no..they do not exist anymore....


----------



## The Poet (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey Joe ...


     What is bulletproof kush bred from? 
All I know is I gotta get some kush.


                                 Poet...


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 13, 2014)

Hells angels og x bubba kush...katsu cut

also the white X romulan...is from OG raskal


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 2, 2014)

hare are a few...when i transplanted...i put the dirt in a 3 gal pot.....and then i soaked the soil...then i transplanted...is this the right way as they seem to look overwatered 

View attachment DSC08784.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 10, 2014)

just a update.....buds have started
next pic will be better 

View attachment DSC08817.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 12, 2014)

bud time.... 

View attachment DSC08832.jpg


View attachment DSC08833.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 12, 2014)

Won't be long now!


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 12, 2014)

more than likely end of jan or 1st week feb


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 16, 2014)

couple more pics 

View attachment DSC08854.jpg


View attachment DSC08855.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 22, 2014)

6 days later...
i believe i am starting a ph problem with these.thats the problem of running a multi-strain grow...not everyone likes the same drink... 

View attachment DSC08879.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 12, 2015)

getting closer to the finish 

View attachment DSC08997.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 20, 2015)

she reeks...like a left open fuel container
not the best pic...but she is packing on the frost 

View attachment DSC09087.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Harvest time is fun as long as there's not to much trimming, enjoy Greenjoe.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 20, 2015)

you think that's the same cut you posted on page 1?  they look totally different to me...  no kushy taco leaves at all on the pics here on page 2...  and the pics on page 1 are hella frosted...    did you switch nutes or anything like that?


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 21, 2015)

there are 6 of them..same cut...that was done in hydro(page 1)...but i was battling mites on these.....i believe i still am...trying to control that and i  think i could have damaged them a bit...and i moved them to a different room and crappy light...i could have f***** these up..if anything they sure do smell good........A learning curve for me...and i did not want them anywhere near my other grow room.i will have to give this strain up...cause when i get the clones...i have nothing but mite problems  from that guy...........hunting for a new mom strain now....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2015)

:confused2:

Why don't just get rid of the mites?

:confused2:


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 21, 2015)

working on that duck...just sprayed everything with anamax(sp)...
easier said then done...little bastards


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 22, 2015)

okaaayyy...had to take these down...those 10 days when i was immobilized...mites really took them over 

next ones are already going, and started to flower...Hoping i stay healthy this time to take care off everything.


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 18, 2015)

round 2.....much better results this time...safe to say i got rid of the mites...i hope 

View attachment DSC09521.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 14, 2015)

my cross of the bulletpfoof x white knuckles..(white knuckles is exotic genetics )
BA-BANG baby 

View attachment DSC01419.jpg


View attachment DSC01423.jpg


View attachment DSC01429.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 19, 2015)

Most excellent taste...most excellent buzz....i like it so much i am doing bunch more:guitar:


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 5, 2015)

White bullet......bulletproof kush X White knuckles....= this


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 5, 2015)

seem to be a problem uploading..
.................later


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 5, 2015)

white bullet..........=====bulletproof kush X white knuckles 

View attachment IMG_20151003_122151.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Oct 5, 2015)

Getting there!


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 5, 2015)

hey green looking good. but it looks like your lights are to close to your girls


----------



## sanddan (Oct 6, 2015)

greenjoe said:


> white bullet..........=====bulletproof kush X white knuckles


 
Those leaves look like they have the claw. I believe that's from too much nitrogen but maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 10, 2015)

not the lights.....i am leaning towards nitrogen.....one of the problems growing multi strains.....everybody gets the same dose....
they are close to 15" from the lights


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 13, 2015)

so the fox tailing just about stopped....mucho nitrogen......not much aroma yet.....these are not huge producers...more of a heavier medium.....but oh so good smoke 

View attachment IMG_20151013_100536.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151013_100544.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2015)

Pretty flowers.


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 13, 2015)

hey rosebud...thanks.....so these were crossed with the male being reg seeds and bullet being fem seed.....this is round 2...and i had no issues in round 1.....i could have sworn that some ppl say dont cross regs with fems...or was it just a dream
thanks


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 25, 2015)

turning out very nice again.... 

View attachment IMG_20151025_180821.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151025_180813.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 25, 2015)

nice buds joe......:48:


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 3, 2015)

not to much longer...probably just or about 2 more weeks

thanks grower13 

View attachment IMG_20151102_071430.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 10, 2015)

chop time 

View attachment DSC01769.jpg


View attachment DSC01770.jpg


View attachment DSC01772.jpg


----------

